

Canada Needs Silicon Valley's Culture of Entrepreneurship, Expert Says - vantech
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/canada-needs-silicon-valleys-culture-of-entreneurshp-2013-01-04

======
michaelpinto
Silicon Valley is one specific spot in America, so perhaps a specific city or
region can get something for Silicon Valley but Canada is a very diverse and
large place. So if you're in an urban center like Vancouver you may have very
different issues than say a fishing village in Newfoundland. In fact even
Toronto is a very different place than Montreal which isn't that far away.
Also the secret to making a great company in Canada may not be the same
formula as Silicon Valley.

------
nickler
Canada simply needs more people like Debbie Landa. Grow was a huge part of
helping me get connected with legitimate leaders in tech, and learn (quickly)
the massive amount required to get started.

Her advice to us last year was an instigator of our pivot, and probably the
most valuable we got all year.

